# New Toys And Addtions To Play With In The Shop



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

If my shop wasn't already full it for sure is now. Had to make some modifications to the drill press table in order to make if fit the stock table, it took a 38" spiral bit along with a 1 3/8 fornester bit to make the mods, simple enough.

First set of pictures, router table MCLS Multi Joint Spacing Jig, Second pic is the newly purchased Porter Cable Drill Press, Third set is the HF Drill Press Table, 4th, Dewalt, DWP611PK plunge router, 5th, Dewalt D26670 Trim router and last Milescraft Router Design Inlay Kit model 1207, I had already purchased the trim router before realizing I'd be needing a small plunge router and since my large Porter Cable was already mounted in the table.














































This picture is a retake from a previous post a few days ago.



















This Picture is showing the modifications to the drill press table so as to fit my drill press stock table.





































DWP611PK Plunge Router










D26670 Trim Router


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

NICE! Love the drill press table, the combo router and the inlay kit. I need all of those things however my 16 and 19 y/o have other plans for my money. ;-)


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Put their butts to work Randy  unless it's college


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

The new tools look good, enjoy them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Such a goooooood feeling to get those new toys…!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice toys. How do you like the trim router?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Wayne, that trim router is great for small mortise such as box hinges, drink coasters etc…. that's what I bought it for.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Guess your doing pretty well in selling your boxes? LOL! I'm trying to figure out materials and costs to make a drill press table with a dust collection port?

also trying to figure out my dust collection. What parts I have and what do I need?

I have a number of new toys, from 2004 that just came out of the box! Before JJ's


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie, looks like sales may be just enough to support your tool habit. Remember there is a fine line between tool collecting and wood working. Glad you are having fun. Each new tool has a way of leading to new ideas and creations. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thomas, if you have a HF near by, get their Drill Press Table, can't beat it with a stick and as Andy mentioned you can't build one cheaper with the same quality as that one. As for as a DC port for the DP I'm not going to worry about it unless I start doing a lot of sanding on it with drum sanders.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!! Merry Christmas! Enjoy!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Randy, you sure have a nice set of new additions to the shop. That should keep you busy for a long time. Show us some of your inlay projects once you get acquainted with it??


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Ha they both work and the 16 yo has a summer job only. 19 yo is in college. how much is the dp table at HF? Christmas is less than 6 months away. ;-)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Randy the table is $34 and some change but add a 20% coupon and knocks it down to $27 before taxes.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Christmas in July! How do you like the inlay kit Blackie? Would that HF DP table fit a benchtop model? Hope you enjoy using the new toys as much as showing them off ;-) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

CFrye, the table is 24" long don't remember the width, it's iffy on the bench tops, I don't think it would fit a small 8" though, haven't had a chance to try out the inlay kit yet but soon and will do a review along with a blog on all of the new additions.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

So, Christmas IS in July. ?? lol Git er done Randy


----------

